# Cattleya eldorado



## dodidoki (Sep 25, 2020)

In bloom


----------



## Guldal (Sep 25, 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 25, 2020)

Great to see eldorado in Europe!


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks my friends.I have 3 types of this sp: this one( typo), albescens and Mito.Mito is a strange plant to me, huge plant, as a labiata, although eldorado is the smallest labiata type cattleya.I think Mito could be tetraploid clone...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 26, 2020)

M. Ito is the rubra flamea cultivar that was cloned many years ago. Most plants are eldorado size but a few like yours could’ve received polyploid status during the mericloning process.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 29, 2020)

that would be interesting!


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 29, 2020)

Friends, I will take a pic for comparison of my eldorado typo and edorado M Ito.You will be shocked.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 29, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> Friends, I will take a pic for comparison of my eldorado typo and edorado M Ito.You will be shocked.


Can't wait!


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 30, 2020)

Regular form on left in bloom, MIto on right in sheet.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 30, 2020)

Oh, my! That's one m.....f..... of an eldorado! Does the size difference reflect in the flowers too?


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 30, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Oh, my! That's one m.....f..... of an eldorado! Does the size difference reflect in the flowers too?


Oh, yes....the sheet of M Ito is the same size as the whole size of tipo plant.Flowers are a little darker, but only one and half size in comparison of tipo flowers.


----------



## setaylien (Sep 30, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> In bloom


Very nice deep colour for a C. eldorado. Shape is not bad, either. In Canada these plants are seldom seen.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 30, 2020)

setaylien said:


> Very nice deep colour for a C. eldorado. Shape is not bad, either. In Canada these plants are seldom seen.



I love eldorados.

It’s true there are rarely any eldorados here. I have the only one awarded in Canada.

Cattleya wallisii (syn: eldorado) semialba flamea ‘Golden Trumpet’ AM/AOS


----------



## PeteM (Oct 1, 2020)

Unfortunately I axed mine earlier this year. It was my first time with this species and a new purchase of a small unestablished division from orchid trail, and I probably overwatered it as the plant rotted out fast. Sad indeed. I’ve found another source but small seedlings established in a 2 inch pot. Is there any specific advice you guys can please provide for successful culture? Thanks!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 1, 2020)

Here’s my plant, the Trumpet:





I grow my eldorados in warm temperatures in bright cattleya light (under T5 with 2000 fc) They like more water than normal catts but must have airy roots. Night temperature has to be 18C and above, or it sulks.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 2, 2020)

Leslie, this one is the rarest form of this sp.Congrats!where did you get it from?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 2, 2020)

Istvan, I got this one from a Brazil vendor AWZ.

I also have two more from US as well.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 2, 2020)

"The Trumpet shall sound, and the Death shall be raised, be raised incorruptible"! 

A flamea eldorado...so glorious, that, yet again, my love-hate-relationship with you, Leslie, is triggered. Geeeh, I so much wish there was a psychologist present!


----------



## monocotman (Oct 2, 2020)

Guldal, its something to look forward to.
The path to enlightenment with many lovely species catts!
Dr Leslie Is much further down the road but is shining a light to show you the way.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 2, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Dr Leslie Is much further down the road but is shining a light to show you the way.



Can we be sure, he isn't luring us down the dark path?  Though by reflection, it might be the more exciting and fun path, where angels fear to thread!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 2, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Can we be sure, he isn't luring us down the dark path?  Though by reflection, it might be the more exciting and fun path, where angels fear to thread!


Hehe ..... If you only knew the extent of my Cattleya species collection, from my travels and connections from all over the world like Japan, US and South America, you would be more than green Jens. A lot of my Cattleyas were posted on Orchid Board years ago before I got onto ST. 

I will keep posting here as they come into bloom unless there is a petition against it?


----------



## monocotman (Oct 2, 2020)

Dr Leslie you are such a tease! Please continue to post your catts. If we don’t know what types are out there how can we lust after them?


----------



## Guldal (Oct 2, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I will keep posting here as they come into bloom unless there is a petition against it?



Please, do...and keep us evergreen!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 2, 2020)

Ok ok you both twisted my arm! I will do as requested! Hold on to your seats!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 2, 2020)

that is wow!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 2, 2020)

All eldorados are so precious. Keep up the good growing Istvan!


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> All eldorados are so precious. Keep up the good growing Istvan!


Thanks.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 3, 2020)

For those interested in Europe there is a young eldorado alba for sale on eBay.


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I love eldorados.
> 
> It’s true there are rarely any eldorados here. I have the only one awarded in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Here’s my plant, the Trumpet:
> 
> View attachment 22478
> View attachment 22479
> ...


Oh my, you’ve done it again. Those splash petals always steal my heart. Gorgeous!!  It’s a good thing you are in Canada or I would always be trying to bribe you into selling me divisions.


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 3, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hehe ..... If you only knew the extent of my Cattleya species collection, from my travels and connections from all over the world like Japan, US and South America, you would be more than green Jens. A lot of my Cattleyas were posted on Orchid Board years ago before I got onto ST.
> 
> I will keep posting here as they come into bloom unless there is a petition against it?


Please do!! There is a category ‘Non slipper orchid photos’ so it’s allowed, just post there.


----------

